# BUG REPORT: PIP function now dead in L.145



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

PIP was working fine for me in L.142. Took the software update to L145 on Thursday and now PIP not working at all.

Tune to Non-HD channel
Press PIP
PIP screen pops up, no picture in window
Garbled green/pink video window pops up in upper left of screen as well
Press PIP again and the PIP screen enlarged (as normal), still no picture though. Garbled green/pink video window not affected.
Press PIP again empty pop up screen goes away and garbled green /pink video window is still left.
NO WAY TO REMOVE IT EXCEPT WITH HARD REBOOT.

Upon rebooting, ALL OTA CHANNELS NOT WORKING (channel not found on all) You must re-add all OTA channels again to get them to work.

Press PIP again and the whole process repeats.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L145HECD-N


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

PIP works for me. However, the first time I tried to use it after the '145 upgrade, I got a message like "you have not purchased this service", or something like that. It has worked since then.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

UPDATE:

3 more hard reboots last night (followed by having to readd OTA channels which seem to now get lost after a reboot) and my PIP is NOW WORKING.

Now afraid to press the PIP button lest I suffer the wrath of the software bugs running loose in my 921. (shhhhh.... they seem happy at the moment!)


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

This is not PIP function related but close. It is the PIP windows in the DVR section as well as other windows of the live channel. 1080i works fine but 720P does not. It is sliced up! I wonder if I set the main output to 720P it will make those 1080i PIPs sliced up? Anyone try this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ibglowin - are you still having this problem? If so, you should probably talk to the ATS Dish people. Sounds to me like you have a corrupted download of the software, as PIP works for just about everyone else.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Mine was working fine but started exhibiting the same symptoms today. After a couple of reboots, I now get a black pip screen. If I swap, I get a large black screen and a correct pip screen. I don't think the second tuner is bad because the background recordings are fine.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Everything appears to be back to normal.


----------

